# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  Endesa y Acciona recurren el canon hidráulico ante el Supremo

## Jonasino

> Endesa y Acciona han presentado ante el Tribunal Supremo sendos recuros contencioso-administrativos contra el Real Decreto que desarrolla el canon hidráulico lanzado por el Gobierno en 2012 para contener el déficit de tarifa, según consta en el Boletín Oficial del Estado (BOE) de este martes.
> 
> De esta forma, Endesa y Acciona se suman a los recursos presentados ya por la Asociación Española de la Industria Eléctrica (Unesa), la Asociación de Empresas Productoras de Energías Renovables (APPA), Energía de Galicia (Engasa) y otras empresas eléctricas de menor tamaño.
> 
> El canon hidráulico consiste en un gravamen del 22% a la producción en instalaciones hidroeléctricas. El Real Decreto denunciado desarrolla el artículo 112 bis del texto refundido de la Ley de Aguas y regula el nuevo canon, aplicado por la "utilización de las aguas continentales para la producción de energía eléctrica".
> 
> La aplicación de este canon aprobado en 2012 y no desarrollado hasta este año permite aliviar en unos 300 millones de euros el déficit de tarifa entre los ejercicios 2013 y 2015. Su aplicación tiene efecto retroactivo a partir del 1 de enero de 2013.
> 
> Este gravamen forma parte de los impuestos a la actividad eléctrica aprobados en 2012 para reducir el déficit de tarifa en 2.700 millones. Aparte del canon hidráulico, estos impuestos incluyeron una tasa del 7% a la producción de electricidad, un gravamen para la nuclear y céntimos verdes para el gas, el carbón y el fuel.
> ...


Fuente: Iagua

----------

